# Netgear DGN3500 - How can I get a VPN working?



## Splinter

Hi Guys.

I purchased a Netgear DGN3500 not so long back, but now am slightly regretting this purchase. I need to setup a VPN connection so that my IP can originate from the US. I wish to sign up to a VPN service such as HideMyAss or similar. I understand that this router does not allow VPN connection.. But is there a way to perhaps install a custom firmware allowing for a connection to a VPN service?

If not.. are their any recommended routers (with modem) that will work with such services?

Thanks.

edit: I've just solved my own problem. Managed to get Netflix working in the UK on an Apple TV2 without connecting to a VPN service. Chuffed. Thanks anyway.


----------



## GeorgeBell

I have what seems to be a similar setup, a DGN3500 Router on a Windows 2003 Server.  I had to replace a Cisco router which allowed me to VPN in from Home (using Windows 7 Ultimate there) without any problem.
In spite of so calling Netgear's "24/7 Technical Support", (not impressed) I'm still unable to access our network from home.  I've scoured the Internet, but can't find anything which exlpains exactly what or where I'm going wrong.
Does anyone have any ideas as to how things should be set up - which is written in plain, simple English, and doesn't constant say, "refer to your administrator"!


----------

